# Audio Recording Interface



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So just this afternoon I was about to put in an order with L&M for curb side pick up of a Focusrite Scarlett but went to drink beer with my neighbour standing across the street from each other. 

Now I see a wanted ad here and several suggestions that I came across in my research. So lets talk about that some more

I think I've settled on the Focusrite but the Apollo is/was intriguing and now someone mentioned the Steinberg, which sounds cool. Pros and cons? Personal preferences?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

These days, most of the interfaces (even the budget ones) are good. Good drivers, great preamps (for the price), etc. I would venture to say that sound quality and latency wise (assuming the computer is up to snuff), I'd be pretty happy with most of what is out there. There may be differences in physical construction, quality of components, etc, but that is not easily assessed. Look for the features you need first, like mic/line input pad, phantom power, the type of connectors, enough channels, enough outputs, live monitoring, etc.

In my case, I'm currently using the Steinberg UR44 which has been perfect for my needs (on a Windows 10 PC). The preamps are loud and clean enough for my SM7B at speaking volumes. Feels heavy/solid and the inputs/outputs feel nice and sturdy, which gives me some piece of mind even though it isn't really an objective measure of potential longevity. I've had 2 Behringer interfaces. Both had issues with jacks failing.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I went with the RME Babyface Pro. Very clean, really really low latency, small footprint.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

When I did the research, I opted for the Audient ID4

Audient iD4 - 2in / 2out High Performance Audio Interface


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I had a Focusrite two track something USB (it was blue) that I used to record two CDs. I'd call it beautifully neutral. Built like a brick.

The downside was that it could only be powered by a computer with USB. Had to be a computer, not a plug-in thingy, so you couldn't just use it for a submix and, if ever usb disappears, it will turn into a doorstop. Check for that -- stupid feature. Sometimes wish I still had it, though. Nice kit.

I don't think the Scarlett has MIDI conversion, which I'd want. Otherwise probably an excellent unit.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm still using a Tascam us1641. Use up all the 8 preamps and a FMR Audio Really Nice Preamp into a couple line ins. So that's 10 channels. I've been using it to record the band during rehearsals. I have a few years worth of rehearsal recordings of at least 3 bands saved on disk drives. LOL it's still works for me. I've never actually had them mixed properly. I also have been using it for about 12 years now this year.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I just took the plunge and bought into the home recording idea.
I've started with a Focusrite 4i4, Yorkville mic stand and cable, Shure SM57 and Reaper for a DAW.

It's easy (and fun) to lay down tracks, it's the post processing that looks daunting.

After about 2 hours of reading and playing with Reaper, I downloaded the drum track for Metallica's Seek and Destroy and tracked the guitars and bass. No post polishing, just crudely adjusting track volume levels and playing with panning the tracks left and right to try to create a stereo widening effect and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I need to make a cable to run my Roland TD15 VDrums into the Focusrite. Trying to run the drums in via USB results in too much latency.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> When I did the research, I opted for the Audient ID4
> 
> Audient iD4 - 2in / 2out High Performance Audio Interface


another forum buddy just went with one of these, it looks nice and quite affordable. then he went with a Mojave MA-201fet mic....



SG-Rocker said:


> I just took the plunge and bought into the home recording idea.
> I've started with a Focusrite 4i4, Yorkville mic stand and cable, Shure SM57 and Reaper for a DAW.
> 
> It's easy (and fun) to lay down tracks, it's the post processing that looks daunting.
> ...


I dig it. I'm for the Focusrite and 57 but it has been bumpy. I had to buy a new laptop, apparently kids need one each for virtual school these days so I started up my old MacBook, didn't go well. I don't want to take the desktop down to the studio/office plus it is a bit old as well. My original Beta57 is dead for some reason so I need a new one, that was a great mic for guitars. Luckily I still have the 609 but would like to pair it. In the waiting for things to arrive I thought I'd upgrade the office with some new pot lights and some hardwired cat6 connection. This whole thing is turning expensive and I haven't even started.

When you record the drums, I'm unfamiliar with how digital is done, do they all go to one input? Are you using anything for monitors?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

My Roland V drums run a midi cable into my interface and trigger EZ Drummer.

Alternatively you could run a line out from the headphone jack.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

We used a focus rite and Logic for most of my bands last album for tracking guitar and bass. No complaints at all, it worked great.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

vadsy said:


> When you record the drums, I'm unfamiliar with how digital is done, do they all go to one input? Are you using anything for monitors?


When I did my CDs I used one of Logic's built-in drum kits for the kick and then recorded a real snare and various other rhythm tings over that. Just way easier than setting up and micing a kick but the live snare etc. made it more organic. If you want, though, kits are midi mapped to a keyboard, so you can input using a synth or piano. Or you can use and mod or create loops.

Lots of choice.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Chito said:


> I'm still using a Tascam us1641. Use up all the 8 preamps and a FMR Audio Really Nice Preamp into a couple line ins. So that's 10 channels. I've been using it to record the band during rehearsals. I have a few years worth of rehearsal recordings of at least 3 bands saved on disk drives. LOL it's still works for me. I've never actually had them mixed properly. I also have been using it for about 12 years now this year.


I use a 1641 as well. The one that came with Cubase LE. Still use that too. Was actually thinking about upgrading and found that the new 16 channel Tascam is still the same price, about 350$. For the projects I do, it cant be beat. Enough +48 inputs on the front to track my drum kit and I use the line inputs on the back for my vocal and guitar mics that run through a separate tube pre.

I would recommend a new Tascam to anyone based on my previous home studio/demo experience.
Tascam US-16x08 USB Audio Interface / Mic Preamp - Interfaces - Recording | Cosmo Music

If I could have what I want, I would get a Behringer XR18 in a heartbeat. Wireless independent headphone mixes for up to 5 people? Heck yeah!!
Behringer XR18 X AIR Digital Rackmount Mixer - Mixers - Live Sound | Cosmo Music
C


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

well,.. I wrestled with the idea of the Apollo but I know I won’t need anything that fancy. Ended up with the Focusrite 4i4 and a couple of mics. Trying to land a couple of monitors and still waiting on the new MacBook to arrive. 

Today a dude listed a pair of KRK rp7 monitors and a Mackie mixer for 400, I replied before the listing was 4 minutes old but missed out.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

A very timely thread (for me!) -- just clicked the watch button. I'll make some popcorn, sit back and read all the threads. 
I'm using my HX Stomp as a guitar-only AI, and just downloaded Reaper for Mac so am at that neophyte stage of figuring all of this out!
I expect that I should be looking seriously at something like at least the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I use Reaper with Presonus interfaces. I have an iTwo for solo recording, and an 1818 VSL for recording a whole band. Reaper totally kicks ass.

I just finished tracking audio for a project, and my five year old Windows laptop handled 23 tracks, no problem at all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DavidP said:


> A very timely thread (for me!) -- just clicked the watch button. I'll make some popcorn, sit back and read all the threads.
> I'm using my HX Stomp as a guitar-only AI, and just downloaded Reaper for Mac so am at that neophyte stage of figuring all of this out!
> I expect that I should be looking seriously at something like at least the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2...


Skip reaper and use garageband - it's already on there. You also shouldnt need a second interface as your stomp should be able to record via usb (check the manual). Sounds like you're already set up.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Merlin said:


> I use Reaper with Presonus interfaces. I have an iTwo for solo recording, and an 1818 VSL for recording a whole band. Reaper totally kicks ass.
> 
> I just finished tracking audio for a project, and my five year old Windows laptop handled 23 tracks, no problem at all.


How much Ram on that laptop? Curious. Thanks.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

nbs2005 said:


> How much Ram on that laptop? Curious. Thanks.


8 Gigs. It’s got a hexcore processor.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I just bought a v3 Scarlett. 

My choices were a bit limited because I wanted SPDIF connections for the Kemper. But I'm happy with it and so far am just using Garageband. When it comes to home recording, my skills are far more limiting than the hardware and software I am using. When the time comes, I'll upgrade the DAW.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I got the Scarlett 4i4 and a few mics. New computer arrived yesterday and after a frustrating learning experience, the supplied software won't gel with the new operating system, I recorded a few things in GarageBand. Here is the last bit. I'm running a wet/dry sorta set up panned left and right.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftom-jones2012%2Ftest-project-2020-05-05-1020-pm


----------

